# 4 color ink vs 6 color injet



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

I have not done too many inkjet transfers.
I have both an epson R200 and a C88+.
I am thinking about dedicating one or the other to transfer with bulk in supply but have a couple questions for the gurus.
1. With the pigment ink bulk supply, can you still do the occasional regular print i.s letter, or office work.
2. More pressing, is there a clear advantage for transfer work of the six color over the four color tanks? Obviously the six color is a bit more pricey initially, but are the extra colors enough to really show?
thanks
djl


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think I remember reading one of Lou's older posts that said the 6 ink tank wasn't really worth it.

I think the inks can be used on paper just fine.


----------



## larry30000 (Dec 20, 2006)

6 color lm & lc makes a little better flesh tones in the lighter colors. 4 color will work just fine for 99.9% of your work.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would suggest your get someone to print the same image for you on a 6 color printer and then print on a four color and then you can check the results for yourself. Ater you fiure it out then let us know too. I look forward to hearing about the out come..................... JB


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I would suggest your get someone to print the same image for you on a 6 color printer and then print on a four color and then you can check the results for yourself. Ater you fiure it out then let us know too. I look forward to hearing about the out come..................... JB


I can print to both as I have both. The challenge is in the CIS's. I only want to buy one not both. So if the inks ar the same as the individual cartridges then I cna test them, but can't afford to buy both CIS's just to test them. 
Only want to commit one printer to the bulk system if it can't also print the occasional regular letter or whatever.
I might consider devoting the other to dyesub if the first will do transfer and regular printing.
Hope that makes sense.
djl


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

CMYK is all you need for t-shirt transfers. Any really fine detail is lost in the fabric weave anyway. Printing onto photographic paper, then yes you will notice a very subtle difference.

Using additional colors adds to your cost, increases your ink inventory and increases the possibility of nozzle problems.


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

If you are only considering the quality of the print then there is only a subtle difference you will notice (if at all on t-shirts) but if you consider the cost per print after the installation (initial cost put aside) it is definetely cheaper to go for 6 colors, all ink colors dont cost the same, I dont know how the pricing is over there but out of 6, some are expensive some not so.... so when u have 6, the printer intelligently takes up what is required from what is available, with 4, it take more of what is available(the expensive colors are used to compensate). does it make sense?


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks!
that helps a lot.
If the day job goes well, I will add both the t shirt printer and a commercial embroidery machine to the mix this year. 
fyi over here (USA) I have found that th ink colors are the same price (at least per bottle) so its more about the quality. I figured with six bottles they might last longer as there's more ink and less of each color used per shirt than four but I think I will go with four.
djl


----------

